# My young puppy was diagnosed with Ruptured Crucial Ligament



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Hm... My pup of 13 months has been limping for a week on his hind leg and shifting weight to the others. I did not see what happened, but it seems he was chasing a squirrel then I heard yelping. I came out, checked the legs, made sure, no splinters, toenail etc... he was fine that day, normal work, normal ball throwing etc... Tomorrow he started a slight limp and it had been limping ever since. I thought it was a pulled muscle, so I did some icing, anti inflammatory pills, massage and no work whatsoever.

Did not improve, didn't get worse either, so I continued with what I was doing hoping it will resolve itself. A few days ago he was a bit better, but still not really using that leg. Not limping, walking "almost" normal, but not using that leg much. The telltale sign was when standing, he would not put any weight ont hat leg, just kind of tiptoe on it. That was the tell tale sign to me it was not "just" the sprained muscle. I already made animal chiropractor appointment, thinking if it's a muscle, she'll fix him right up, or so the theory goes. Onto the orhto and specialized vet that eaxmined him a few hours ago.

I just got back from that fancy vet and a chiropractor. At first I thought it was pulled muscle, I told them. So the orhto ver looked him over. They performed the drawer test and it seems it's ruptured crucial ligament - said she would be "really surprised" if that is not the case and is 98% sure of it that it is. 

They advise sedating and taking x rays to see it more and confirm that indeed it is and if so I am looking at 2 grand surgery and 6 to 8 weeks of pretty strict rehab and therapy, it seems.

I was in a pretty shitty mood driving with him home thinking his "illustrious future Schutzhund career" is over before it really began. The puppy is 13 months and change.

Suggestions, please? Opinions?

Now, I don't mind too much 2+ grand. I cringe, but I would do it, it's the right thing to do, the dog is too young, not to be given a chance.

The real question is from people that work their dogs and have been through with it? Can the dog still do the work, shutzhund training and everything that goes with it fater the surgery and rehab. Yes or no? How was it with your dog? Career ending injury or he/she bounced back and never looked back? Or they got a job demotion instead of promotion and became a pet afterwards and ended everything they were bred for.

Thanks to anyone who can answer my questions.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

The surgeries have improved a lot. With a good surgery and rehab, dogs return to their prior level of activity. My friends had both of her dog's knees done---back competing frisbee dog. The TPLO was designed for the active working dog. My female had it done. No problem. Although she didn't do Schutzhund, she a was very active. Good luck


----------

